# Can this be real ?!?!



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys.

I have a dilemma and I need some info.

At the beginning of the week I bought *100 *shrimps from Aquabid

Today i received the package and I counted the shrimps as I was taking them out of the bags to put them in a bucket to aclimate them.

I counted 90 shrimps from which 3 were FDOA.

I contacted the seller regarding this issue and I told him I have no problem with the 3 FDOA as its been a long trip and it's OK to find a few FDOA....but I do have a problem with the number of the shrimps(90).

This is his reply:
"_Hi Alex,

Just want to let you know that we always put extra shrimps and the reason should be dead shrimps completely eaten up by other shrimps._"

So could it really be like this.....that the live shrimps ate more than 10 dead shrimps ?!?!

It seems kinda BS to me....seeing they've been on the road for less than 5 days...and they were packed in 10 bags, each bag with ~ 10 shrimps !!!!

Could this be true ?!?

Watcha think ?!?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

90 crs?wow!! so many!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

so each bag had 9 in it? Seems strange that exactly 1 shrimp in each bag died and was eaten or was it a mixed # in each bag?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

If the shrimps were starved(good thing to do when shipping as it reduces waste produced in the bag) and there was not a lot of plants/items to graze biofilm off of in the bag then I would believe it. 5 Days is a fairly long time for the body to get eaten. Also can I inquire about the shipping cost? I was interested in some shrimps on aquabid as well from a seller from HK.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

There were mixed #s in every bag...in some bags were 7 in others were 15, etc...

I don't know about the starvation element and threy came with some floss instead of moss, but I don't think the +10 shrimps died in the first day of shipping so the other ones can finish them in 4 days....and seeing there were 7-12 shrimps in each bag, it seems like a small # of shrimps to eat all the dead ones...

PS: the shipping was 50$.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That makes sense.

Dead shrimps will lay int he water one day, on the next day it will be softer and other shrimps will eat it completely during the second day. If shrimps are not adults it will be faster.

You actually are quite lucky with that loses.

Worst thing is when it's more dead shrimps and nobody eat them or can't eat that much, dead shrimps pollute water with ammonia and you will get a full bag of dead shrimps.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> Dead shrimps will lay int he water one day, on the next day it will be softer and other shrimps will eat it completely during the second day. If shrimps are not adults it will be faster.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with Igor....u were lucky with the number of live shrimps that arrived.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happens all the time unfortunately. I myself had 30 Hinos arrive after 3 days in shipping and in one bag only 5 of them were there, no bodies. I counted and counted 4 times each bag and only had 25 in total. 

Subsequently 5 more of them died within the next 48 hours (no refund)

This is just something you have to be prepared for, shrimps will eat whatever sick or dead shrimps are in the bag if they are hungry.

Count yourself lucky....90 is a good total out of 100 to have arrive alive, more likely it would have been 50 after that length of time


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well then I guess that clears it up.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm just wondering... If there is no DOA guarantee with aquabid, and dead shrimp apparently get completely eaten during shipment... then how is it that you can be sure they didnt pack less shrimp in the first place?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well that's what i tought the first time but it seems that it can happen...as our shrimp experts agreed already !!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

just want to add, specially if your shrimp had been molted and there was no way to hide, possible it can be eaten by another shrimp because of softshell


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well that is also a possibility!  You just have to have faith that the seller is an *ethical one *and does count the shrimps that go in the bags.

However I know this seller and had just requested an answer to something from him and was told bluntly that the shrimps are picked randomly by the people that work there! There is NO individual control, you get whatever is in the grab-bag!

So that being the case, it is only their word that 100 shrimps were shipped!

With NO doa policy that allows people like this seller a lot of leeway to say things like "your shrimps must have died and been eaten"

Just a heads up on buying off aquabid....Be very very careful of who you deal with on aquabid! Not everyone deals honestly! read their feedback first, before bidding on something, contact some of the people who have received items and ask how the transaction was handled, time of delivery, doa policy etc...do your homework first....then you will feel more at ease if all your questions have come back favorably.

Just recently there was someone in Germany selling high end BKK/WR/BluBolts for very cheap prices. Many people were extremely interested in this auction, and several people sent the money....never heard back from the seller and didn't get their money back either! Buyer Beware!


----------

